# Found this enclosure



## Indysmum (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, I found this on ebay and thought id let people know incase it was of use(or gave ideas). I dont keep reptiles, so Im sorry if its not suitable, Im only guessing it would be . From cost of some I see, it sounds ok price (if you have spair $500, unlike me lol)looks huge, says he has another the same too.
TRIPLE GLASS ANIMAL ENCLOSURE | eBay


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

It is awesome but it wouldn't fit through my doors into the house


----------



## Emilie (Apr 27, 2011)

That would have to be put in the garage. Only door at my place it would fit. Awesome enclosure though


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

I am wanting to move to a warehouse but I think it will be long gone before I do that.


----------



## Torah (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice ! surely it would come apart for removal ???


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

Possibly


----------



## Indysmum (Apr 27, 2011)

not sure, but id imagine it would come apart. I bought house windows while ago for a project that had the metal frame(similar to what theyve used) and they came apart (thank god cause they were HUGE windows lol). Which could be a cheap way to make similar to this, i paid only 99cents for few windows over 2meters wide EACH.
Maybe a laminate or timber old cupboard and use window, or sliding window/door for the glass?
Anyways, Im into making my own cages(for my ratties ) which is how I came across this. If I find others ill post, im usually looking at melbourne though except when really bored I look interstate >.<


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

Indysmum said:


> not sure, but id imagine it would come apart. I bought house windows while ago for a project that had the metal frame(similar to what theyve used) and they came apart (thank god cause they were HUGE windows lol). Which could be a cheap way to make similar to this, i paid only 99cents for few windows over 2meters wide EACH.
> Maybe a laminate or timber old cupboard and use window, or sliding window/door for the glass?
> Anyways, Im into making my own cages(for my ratties ) which is how I came across this. If I find others ill post, im usually looking at melbourne though except when really bored I look interstate >.<


 Yeah, I've thought of using windows.


----------



## thomasbecker (Apr 27, 2011)

Only if I had a spare $500 floating around.....


----------



## Banjo (Apr 27, 2011)

That is huge, shame I couldn't fit it in my house.


----------



## Dan40D (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think it has a lid on it either, our local pet shop has some that are very similar (if not the same) and they have open tops on them.

Would make an awsome enclosure for some big morelias though.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 27, 2011)

How awesome are they, buy em both worry about the details later. You will never find enclosures priced like that again.


----------

